# More finished quilts



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Yaaa!! Pictures worked. Here are some more of the quilts I have been doing.






I have been quilting these on my quilting machine. They are various tops I have either sewed this winter, or have had the tops done for a couple of winters and finaly got them finished. Hubby keeps asking me what I am gonna do with all these quilts. I just haven't decided yet!!!:spinsmiley: I will post some more in the next post.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I like them all, but especially the blue and brown one. I am going to redecorate my family room with blues, browns, and tans. I am working on a throw for it now- along with about a hundred other projects!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I liked the Twister quilt. I made one twister quilt in yellows for a baby gift.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! I love the log cabin rag quilt. And how can you not LOVE a breast cancer quilt?!?!

Your dog is adorable too.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW....You have been busy......
BEAUTIFUL QUILTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Where do you find the time?


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I liked them all, especially the twister quilt.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Very pretty. I liked the first and fourth ones the best. Something here for everyone.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

This explains why I didn't see many posts from you this winter! You were too busy actually getting stuff done! What a great, productive season you had. Every single one of those is just gorgeous. I can't wait to see what you come up with next!!!!


----------

